#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Linker Fuss geschwollen seit 2 Jahren >

## Blackmagic

*Hallo ihr Lieben, 
ich bin neu hier und heisse Daniela. Bin 21 Jahre alt und habe schon seit ca. 2 Jahren mit meinem linken Fuss zu kämpfen.  
Vor gut 2 Jahren fing alles an, mein Fussgelenk bis zum Fussrücken war scherzhaft geschwollen und ich konnte garnicht mehr auftreten. Am gleichem Abend hat mein Mann mich noch ins Krankenhaus gefahren Diagnose Entzündung. Ich musste im Bett bleiben und durfte nur für die Toilette aufstehen und musste non stop durch meinen Fuss kühlen. Ärtze gingen davon aus das ich einen Haariss vom Rasieren etc. hatte und sich dort Bakterien eingenistet haben. Jedoch habe sie keine Wunde gefunden und die Schmerzen kamen innerhalb von Stunden und vorher hatte ich nie Beschwerden. Ich lag insgesamt eine Woche bettlägerig im Krankenhaus und bekam über die Vene antibotikum und im Bein als vorsorge Thrombosespritzen. 
Die Entzündung ist dann abgeklungen aber die Fussschwellung blieb  
Gute 8 Monate später lag ich wieder im Krankenhaus mit dem gleichem Befund. Ich konnte wieder kaum vor Schmerzen auftreten und mein Fuss war stark rot verfärbt. Diesmal sollte ich mich aber so gut wie es ging bewegen und die Ärtze wollten meine Venen kontrollieren. Also ab zu Radiologie und nach 13 Stichen habe ich die Behandlung vor Schmerz selbst abgebrochen. Leider fanden sie durch die Schwellung keine Vene oder einen blauschimmer von einer Vene. Und stachen immer ins ungewisse jedoch hielt ich es irgendwann nicht mehr aus vor Schmerz.  
Ich bekam wieder antibotikum und der Ultraschall sagte auch nichts. Sie vermuteten eine Thrombose durch zu wenig bewegung. Aber das kann nicht sein weil ich immer unterwegs bin ( kein Führerschein, ich erledige alles zu fuss ) 
Ich bekam einen Stützstrumpf und musste als Vorbeuge 2 montate lang 3x täglich Thrombosespritzen nehmen. Allerdings ist nach der letzten Entzündung die Schwellung noch dicker geworden und sie ist auch nicht mehr abgeschwollen.  
Mein Hausartz überweiste mich noch einmal zur eine Radiologie aber sie brachen selbst nach dem Ersten Stich ab weil sich durch die Schwellung keine Venen fanden und es zwecklos war.  
Seit dem trage ich nun bis heute noch eine Stützstrumpf und nehme bei Bedarf schmerzmittel, aber mein Hausartz weisst nicht mehr weiter. Ich muss mir Schuhe 2 nummer grösser kaufen weil ich sonst mit meinem geschwollenem Fuss nicht in den Schuh komme es müssen auch immer Turnschuhe sein weil anderes Schuhwerk geht bei mir leider nicht mehr.  
Ich hab nun ein gesundes und ein geschwollenes Bein, was sehr unschön aussieht.  
Meine Frage kann dies auch Wasser sein ?? Ich weis net mehr was ich machen soll 
Ärtze meinen das wäre unnormal Wasser bekäme man in beiden Beinen    
Liebe Grüsse
Daniela  *

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Daniela, 
du beschreibst oben Schmerzen und eine Rötung des Fusses. Entweder hattest du eine Thrombose, eine Entzündung im Fußbereich oder eine Infektion. Ist denn nie eine eindeutige Ursache gefunden worden?  
So wie es aussieht, ist dabei das Lymphgefäßsystem geschwächt bzw geschädigt worden. Da du dich bereits seit 2 Jahren mit der Schwellung herumplagst, wird es vermutlich ein chronisches Problem bleiben. 
Es ist richtig, daß du den Kompressionsstrumpf trägst. Zusätzlich kannst du dein Lymphsystem mit Lymphdrainagen (Physiotherapeut/Masseur) unterstützen. Der Kollege kann dir bei der Gelegenheit auch spezielle Bewegungsübungen zum Entstauen zeigen. Geeignete Sportarten sind Walken, Radfahren, Schwimmen. 
Bei sehr starken Schwellungen kann man auch mit Entwässerungstabletten nachhelfen, das muß aber mit dem Arzt besprochen werden. Nicht in Eigenregie! 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Blackmagic

*Hallo Christiane,  
vielen Dank für deine Antwort  Eine Rötung habe ich nicht mehr, die hatte ich nur bei beiden Krankenhausaufenthalten. Aber unter leichte bis mittlere Schmerzen leide ich heute noch. Dafür nehme ich dann Schmerzmittel nach Bedarf, meistens habe ich Schmerzen wenn ich viel am Tag auf den Beinen bin.  
Die Schwellung geht bei mir nicht mehr weg im gegenteil manchmal habe ich den Anschein das sie dicker wird  Morgens ist es noch einigermassen erträglich mit der Schwellung, aber wenn ich dann ca. 1 Stunden schon auf den Beinen bin wird die Schwellung um einiges Dicker.  
Nein, was richtiges wurde noch nie festgestellt eher nur Vermutungen. Damals haben sie bei meinem Bein auch ein Ultraschall durchgeführt aber ausser 2 minimale Lymphknoten im Oberschenkel konnten sie nicht feststellen. Die Schwellung fängt ca. ab Fussgelenk an und geht über bis zu meinen Zehen. Ich habe auch das Problem, das meine Zehe extrem jucken als hätte man Fusspilz aber das ist es nicht. Meine Zehen sind so dick mit angeschwollen das sie die ganze Zeit extrem aneinander reiben. Bewegen kann ich meine Zehe kaum noch.  
Trombose hatten sie auch die Vermutung, durch zu wenig bewegung. Aber ich weis nicht wieviel ich mich noch bewegen soll. Ich arbeite in einem Beruf wo ich nur unterwegs bin auf meinen Beinen und kaum bis garnicht sitze, legendlich wenn ich mal kurz eine 5 minutige Pause mache. Dann habe ich kein Auto erledige alles zu Fuss oder mit dem Fahrrad. In meiner Freitzeit habe ich dann noch meine 2 Pferde als Selbstversorger wo ich dann auch immer noch rund um die Uhr auf die Beine bin. Eigentlich bin ich von Morgens bis Abends rund um die Uhr unterwegs.  
Dann meinten sie das ich eventuell eine Blutstörung habe oder meine Venenklappen defekt sind, aber dadurch das sie mit der Radiologie bei mir nicht durch kommen, sind es auch wieder nur vermutungen   *  

> Zusätzlich kannst du dein Lymphsystem mit Lymphdrainagen (Physiotherapeut/Masseur) unterstützen.

 *Das hat mein Hausartz abgelehnt mit der Begründung das er mit sowas nicht verschreiben könnte und es bei mir nicht nötig wäre  
Ich weis nicht darf man hier auch fotos reinsetzen ?? Dann würde ich mal ein Bild von meinen Füssen reinstellen weil es mit der Schwellung ( Grösse / Masse ) so schwer zuerklären ist.  
Liebe Grüsse
Daniela*

----------


## Christiane

> [COLOR=Purple][B][FONT=Comic Sans MS]  *Das hat mein Hausartz abgelehnt mit der Begründung das er mit sowas nicht verschreiben könnte und es bei mir nicht nötig wäre  
> Ich weis nicht darf man hier auch fotos reinsetzen ?? Dann würde ich mal ein Bild von meinen Füssen reinstellen weil es mit der Schwellung ( Grösse / Masse ) so schwer zuerklären ist.  
> Liebe Grüsse
> Daniela*

 
Bei solchen Aussagen schwillt mir der Kamm. Seit der Einführung des ärztlichen Budgets fürchten viele Ärzte, daß sie für jeden Handgriff bestraft werden. Das ist falsch! Man muß es nur logisch begründen können, dann meckert keine Krankenkasse und keine Ärztekammer. Medizinisch notwendige Maßnahmen werden auch weiterhin bezahlt. Falls du dich mit dem Arzt nicht einigen kannst, mußt du eben wechseln. Es gibt noch genügend Mediziner, die ihren Patienten Verständnis entgegenbringen. (An alle: bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen. Wollte ich nicht) 
Foto vom Fuß ist erlaubt. Evl sehe ich dann, ob und was man noch machen kann. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Blackmagic

*Hallo Christiane, 
naja das war die Aussage meines Artzes  Mit Fotos frage ich lieber immer noch einmal nach bevor ich was falsches mache  
Nun gut ich hab hier einmal ein Foto mit der Ansicht von Oben und dann noch einmal ein Foto vom Boden aus von vorne, nicht sehr schön aber vielleicht empfinde ich es auch nur so   http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/5f1oq3z/IMG_1252.JPG  http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/4nsxyf1i/IMG_1257.JPG   
Liebe Grüsse
Daniela*

----------


## Christiane

Das ist das klassische, posttaumatische Lymphödem. Da muß ich nicht mal tasten, das sehe ich. Dazu passen auch die ganzen anderen Sachen, die du geschildert hast. 
Da der Fuß über Nacht abschwillt, ist noch nicht Hopfen und Malz verloren. Es ist ein Ödem im mittleren Stadium, Therapie ist notwendig (auch wenn dein Arzt es anders sieht), aber man kann es noch recht gut in Schach halten: mit regelmäßigen Lymphdrainagen in Verbindung mit Kompressionsversorgung. Ich würde in deinem Fall eher zu Kompressionsverbänden raten - zumindest eine zeitlang. Sie sitzen passgenauer und bauen einen stärkeren Druck auf als Strümpfe. Die Bandagesets fallen NICHT ins Budget des Arztes. 
Ist dir eigentlich mal gesagt worden, woher diese Entzündung kam? Sind auf der Haut Bakterien nachgewiesen worden bzw ist eine Diagnose gefallen?

----------


## sallynka

Hallo Daniela, ich habe das gleiche Problem wir du. Mich würde interessieren wie es mit deinem Fuß weiter gegangen ist.
Danke

----------


## sallynka

Hallo Daniela, ich habe das gleiche Problem wir du. Mich würde interessieren wie es mit deinem Fuß weiter gegangen ist.
Hast due es schon weg? Bei mir wurde Borreliose festgestellt, es sollte der Grund sein. Ich nehme hom. Medikamente seit 2 Monaten aber es ist nicht besser. Ich weiß nicht was ich weiter machen soll.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------


## Daniela39

Hallo Daniela !
Hast du dein Problem mit dem Fuß weg? Mich interessiert das auch , ich habe nähmlich seit meiner  ersten Schwangerschaft immer mit Wasser im linken Fuß zu tun.Und das ist jetzt schon 14 Jahre her.Das erste mal wars nicht so schlimm.Bei meinem zweiten Kind ist die Schwellung am Knöchel geblieben und hatte immer im Sommer die meisten Probleme, gemacht hab ich nicht viel, hatte Wassertabletten von meinen Arzt aber die wollte ich nicht immer nehmen und Kompressionsstrumpf und habe veruscht mich viel zu Bewegen aber das tust du ja bestimmt noch mehr als ich.Und seit letztes Jahr nach meinen dritten Kind bekamm ich auch eine Endzündung in mein linkes Bein Erysipel 
( Wundrose) haben sie zu mir gesagt. Und da ich eine Schwangerschaftsdiabetes hatte und einen Nagelpilz ist das schneller ausgebrochen.Habe Lymphdrainagen bekommen aber nur 2 Rezepte dannach auch nix mehr.Jetzt hab ich gedacht sowas bekomme ich nicht mehr. Jetzt vor vier wochen habe ich das gleiche wiederbekommen aber ich weis nicht wo die Bakterien hineingekommen sind habe keine offene Stelle am Fuß, ich weis nur das ich mich in der Knöchelgegend mal gejuckt habe.Habe im Internet gelesen wenn man eh mit Wasser im Bein Probleme hat kann man so was schneller bekommen.Ich muß mein Bein jetzt schützen mit festen Schuhwerk und auch im Sommer mehr lange Hosen und Strümpfen besonderst wenn ich Gartenarbeiten mache oder zum laufen in den  Wald gehe.Jeder kleinste Riss und wenn da was reinkommt.Jetzt ist mein Knöchel ca 2 cm dicker als mein rechter Knöchel.also wenn du noch tipps hast.
Grüße
Daniela39

----------


## paschi0178

Ich habe auch seit Jahren Probleme besonders mit dem linken Fuß, bin aber Typ 2 und habe u.a. auch eine diastolische Herzinsuffienz.
Seit 1 Monat trage auch ich Strümpfe wegen der Veneninsuffienz. Da kein Arzt mir sagen kann woran das liegen könnte habe ich gedacht,es könnte vielleicht vom Herzen kommen? 
Schuhe kaufen ist ein absolutes Greuel. Seit 5 Monaten gehe ich regelmässig Schwimmen, dadurch habe ich wenn ich regelmässig gehe auch weniger Schmerzen. Es sollte eine Op vorgenommen werden, kann ich das eventuell verhindern?

----------


## Daniela39

hallo,paschi0178
Also Diabetes hab ich nicht mehr,hatte ich nur in der SSW.Mein linker Knöchel ist immer noch 2cm stärker.
Ich habe eine Lymphabflussstörung.Wenn man am Schienebein entlang rein drückt bleibt eine Delle.Hab vor Weihnachten 2x Lymphtrainage gehabt und ab der kommenten Woche bekomme ich nochmal 4 Masagen.Ich trage immer noch die Kompressionsstützstrümpfe.Muß sagen wenn ich sie anhabe ist es besser als wenn ich sie nicht trage,dann schneiden die Socken ein und ich habe so ein druck, spannunggsgefühl und schwere gefühl im Fuß.Woran sollen Sie den Operiert werden ?
Lg daniela

----------


## paschi0178

Ich habe die Unterlagen alle abgeheftet weil ich eine Magenbypass OP beantragt habe,d.h.,ich muss das Schreiben heraussuchen,dann kann ich Dir sagen woran ich operiert werden soll. Ich meine es heisst Venen Stripping. Näheres kann ich aber erst sagen,wenn ich es gefunden habe. Im Moment schaue ich nicht so oft in die Mappe weil es mir einfach zu viel ist, die 1.Ablehnung habe ich bereits,jetzt ist der Anwalt dabei,dennoch dauert das auch schon ein halbes Jahr. Insgesamt warte ich jetzt 1,5 Jahre. Lg Helga

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo paschi0178,
dein Herzproblem kann schon die Ursache deines geschwollenen Fußes sein. Bei einer Schwäche der rechten Herzkammer (Rechtsherzinsuffizienz - Ursache ist oft Blutdochdruck) kommt es zu Wasseransammlungen in den Füßen/Beinen. 
Eine Venenschwäche entsteht meist durch eine Bindegewebsschwäche, die verursacht, dass die Venen ausleiern, die Venenklappen nicht mehr richtig schließen und es so zum Blutstau in Form von Krampfadern kommt.

----------

